# Coming soon - Dead Rabbit RTA



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

While doing some browsing all over I happened to find this. Looks quite interesting and as a dual coil setup wonder how it’s going to compare to the RDA with regards to flavour etc.




No info on hellvape site yet, but I like what I see here. That is if it is authentic! http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ldable-tank-atomizer-silver.html#.W0p7I4qxWf0

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## JurgensSt (18/7/18)

Oooooooh

I want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Oooooooh
> 
> I want one


Even me doing mostly MTL would like on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (18/7/18)

Mmmm......interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> While doing some browsing all over I happened to find this. Looks quite interesting and as a dual coil setup wonder how it’s going to compare to the RDA with regards to flavour etc.
> 
> View attachment 138767
> 
> ...



I like it, any top airflow rta is a winner.


----------



## CharlieSierra (18/7/18)

Looks like a beast of a rta ?! Probably 25mm??


----------



## vicTor (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> While doing some browsing all over I happened to find this. Looks quite interesting and as a dual coil setup wonder how it’s going to compare to the RDA with regards to flavour etc.
> 
> View attachment 138767
> 
> ...



nice find, top airflow, I like !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (19/7/18)

Definitely keeping my eye on this. Could be a winner. Good find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/9/18)

i watched the review and now i want one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## veecee (6/9/18)

Noticed this on instragram about 3 weeks ago, and been waiting patiently since. The video reviews don't help either, just make me want it even more. Especially liked djlsb review. Definitely going to get one.





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

